# Dogs Mouth Quivers At Times



## Smellycat (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi there,

Hopefully I can find someone who can associate with this issue.

We noticed our 14 month old yellow labs mouth quivering yesterday morning.
It would do this for about 10-20 seconds then stop and this would happen 
usually after eating or drinking.

The first thought that came in our minds was the bumble bee nest in the 
back yard. He has along with his older brother snapped at these flying curiosities and we think he might have caught one resulting with an internal sting either at the back of the mouth or tongue.

Can anyone relate to this? Or could this quiver be something else more serious?

Thanks In Advance.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Yes one of my springers used to do it, mouth very slightly open and very quick quivering is that what yours does?. and it is something to do with senses taste smell, he was about your dogs age as well and grew out of it, he did it sometimes at home when he was let out in a morning must have been a new smell outside, he did it every morning when we was away, we have always taken him away a lot with the caravan and when he was let out especially in the morning he would come back in with his mouth quivering with the different smells and tastes on the grass. Bless them it looks so funny. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## Smellycat (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks for the reassurance. When it comes to our pets maybe some of the odd observations we encounter should not be paranoid ones. Especially when we have 
not really observed the true cause.

But it always puts us on gaurd!

Thanks Again!!!


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

My boys do it if one of my bitches is either in season or about to come into season. They smell were the bitch has had a wee then their mouths start quivering. When they start doing that its time for the boys to go out before the bitches then they don't get wound up about the girls.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I've seen loads of male dogs doing that when they are smelling scents, like where another dog has peed.

x


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Well we are all agreeing on this one, definetly a sense thing, hope your mind is at rest now.


----------

